# 2021 Kidding Tally



## Moers kiko boars

Bailah had a buckling today








Bucklings 1
Doelings. 0


----------



## Tanya

Awwww


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Born Jan 2, Maeve.







bucklings 1 
Doelings 1


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohh what a cutey. Little paint girl!


----------



## MadHouse

Both cuties!! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Our friend had two Spanish boys!









Doelings 1
Bucklings 3


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stormy had a buckling today








Bucklings 4
Doelings. 1


----------



## JML Farms

Moers kiko boars said:


> Stormy had a buckling today
> View attachment 193703
> 
> Bucklings 4
> Doelings. 1


Your luck might be like mine. Out of the first 8 kids born last month 6 were bucklings!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations to the Spanish friends! The little cuties look so woolly! :inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Stormy had a buckling today
> View attachment 193703
> 
> Bucklings 4
> Doelings. 1


Aww, what a beautiful picture of the two! He is so big and handsome! :inlove: Hard to believe he was only born today!


----------



## Tanya

Go Stormy. What a chunky monkey


----------



## Boers4ever

Moers kiko boars said:


> Stormy had a buckling today
> View attachment 193703
> 
> Bucklings 4
> Doelings. 1


Sooooo FLUFFY!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

All are cuties...come on everyone think pink!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> All are cuties...come on everyone think pink!


I AM thinking pink!
But my girl went into heat again, and is having her third date right now. So it is stink first, maybe pink later...


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> I AM thinking pink!
> But my girl went into heat again, and is having her third date right now. So it is stink first, maybe pink later...


 I hope she takes this time! Thinking pink!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Aweee the babies are so cute!! Sounds like week 1 is turning into a buckling week!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> I AM thinking pink!
> But my girl went into heat again, and is having her third date right now. So it is stink first, maybe pink later...


Aww man! I thought for sure she'd take the second time!:bonk:


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Aww man! I thought for sure she'd take the second time!:bonk:


I know!!!
This is her last chance. Last year she didn't even have a heat in January (I didn't breed her last year).


----------



## goodenuff

Sky had twin doelings today.

Bucklings 4
Doelings 3


----------



## MadHouse

Aaawww!!! :inlove::inlove:
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tanya

Come on girls. We need more girls


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Sky! They’re beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just gorgeous!


----------



## goodenuff

Kimber had twins, a doeling and a buckling.

Bucklings 5
Doelings 4


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what precious little ones. Love the colors!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations to the latest cuties!


----------



## goodenuff

Fern had a single doeling.

Bucklings 5
Doelings 5


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Fern! You tied things up! Congratulations to both girls On giving you beautiful babies. You must be thrilled!


----------



## goodenuff

GoofyGoat said:


> Yay Fern! You tied things up! Congratulations to both girls On giving you beautiful babies. You must be thrilled!


Oh yes, we are quite happy but since these are our registered group, besides Kimber, we were hoping for a fullblood buck that we could keep to breed our girls so of course they have doeling's lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

goodenuff said:


> Oh yes, we are quite happy but since these are our registered group, besides Kimber, we were hoping for a fullblood buck that we could keep to breed our girls so of course they have doeling's lol.


Well, goats love to mess up the best laid plans don't they lol. My Lily did the same thing to me last kidding, I wanted a doe from her and got two bucklings...one was so gorgeous he really really should have been a doe darn it 
However, he's a keeper wether anyway I just can't part with my sweet boy.


----------



## OpieDoodle

goodenuff said:


> Oh yes, we are quite happy but since these are our registered group, besides Kimber, we were hoping for a fullblood buck that we could keep to breed our girls so of course they have doeling's lol.


This is how it always happens! Its like they know!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! Enjoy snuggling all your sweet babies!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay...its a tie! Such a pretty.doeling..Congrats!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Fudge had a buckling and a doeling at 4:30 this morning. We named them Fredrick and Frieda.
















Bucklings 6
Doelings 6


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love those happy little faces


----------



## MadHouse

And those miniature ears! So Cute!


----------



## Boer dapple

First kids of the new year. Born 01/07/2021. Both doelings.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! What a great way to start the new year!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings 6
Doelings. 8
From those gorgeous boer doelings of @Boer dapple !


----------



## Adam Spires

Black Ice had a buckling at 9:30 last night. Meet Zeus!
Bucklings: 7
Doelings: 8


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse

What a sweetie! Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Nice! Happy :cake: Zeus


----------



## Adam Spires

Jazmine had triplets last night too! Two girls and a boy. Roxy,Ivy,and Sampson

Bucklings:8
Doelings: 10


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..they are cute! So glad they are here! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Gah this thread is killing me. We have less than a month on one of my girls and a while yet on a couple others.


----------



## Adam Spires

Mia had triplets, 2 does and a buck at about 4:30pm on January 13th! Meet Cloud,Cleo,and Blossom! 

Bucklings:9
Doelings:12


----------



## Adam Spires

Also at 11:00 this morning, January 14th, Sitka kidded twins! A buck and a doe! Meet BamBam and Tiana! 

Bucklings: 10
Doelings: 13


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, what cuties! Congratulations!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I would like a BamBam and a Cloud, to go, please. So precious. Congratulations to Mia, Sitka and their humans. :clapping:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww such cuties! They are sooo adorable! :neat:


----------



## goodenuff

Scarlett was our last hope and she gave us what we wanted: a purebred buckling!

Buckling: 11
Doelings: 13


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a nice marked buckling. So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse

What a beautiful face! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Ashlynn

Ebony had triplets on Jan 20th. Two doelings and a buckling. We named them Beauty, Dawn, and Denali.




























Moonlight had twins later on Jan 20th. A doeling and a buckling. Their names aren't official, but so far they are Sampson and Iris.







Bucklings: 13
Doelings: 16


----------



## MadHouse

So adorable! :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at those fluffy cuties!!!:inlove::inlove::inlove::goatkiss:


----------



## CaramelKittey

All too cute! Are we actually going to have a doe year??? 
I hope I didn’t jinx it. :hide:


----------



## daisysmaid

time to add my kiddos from Opal,Getta,Hazelnut, and Ellie
we had 7 doelings and 2 bucklings putting the totals at

Bucklings:15
Doelings:23


----------



## Carmen in NC

My lola had 2 babies
buckling 1







Doelings 1


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings. 16
Doelings. 24


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for adding @Carmen in NC ! They are adorable! The little sweaters make them look like they're wearing tutus!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Diamond had her babies last night.  A doeling and a buckling, and I think both are polled!

























Bucklings: 17 
Doelings: 25


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on your two healthy beautiful babies, Diamond and Caramel Kittey!


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on your two healthy beautiful babies, Diamond and Caramel Kittey!


Thank you!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Oh my goodness, love the "bandit" eye patches the kid is sporting in the first photo. Congratulations Caramel Kittey and Diamond on the recent arrivals.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh they are soooooo Cute!


----------



## CaramelKittey

NigerianNewbie said:


> Oh my goodness, love the "bandit" eye patches the kid is sporting in the first photo. Congratulations Caramel Kittey and Diamond on the recent arrivals.


Thank you! She was just born and I'm already anxious to see what sort of genetics she will bring to the rest of our herd!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh they are soooooo Cute!


Thank you! :inlove:


----------



## OpieDoodle

One of our pygmy does delivered this evening! 1 doeling and 1 buckling!

Bucklings: 18
Doelings: 26


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! Nice pictures of all three of you!


----------



## MellonFriend

Aaaaaaa!!! That's SO adorable!!! :dazed:


----------



## MellonFriend

Go doelings! Go doelings!(woo)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Great pictures! Love that singing kidd! So cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, a typical kid.

It is like, why ya yelling, LOL.

Ear plugs time.


----------



## CaramelKittey

So precious!


----------



## goodenuff

Asia had twins, a doeling and a buckling. They're already trying to play!

Bucklings 19
Doelings 27


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Asia and goat mama on two playful beauties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Larkmeadoes

Our Nigerian doe, Callie, had quadruplets. And, just our luck, three were boys. One of the boys was born much smaller than the others so he's our bottle baby (luckily, our cat doesn't mind adopting a kid from time to time)

Bucklings: 22
Doelings: 28


----------



## Tanya

All these little faces. So pretty.... Congratulations to all goat mammas.... whats the tally now?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Larkmeadoes said:


> Our Nigerian doe, Callie, had quadruplets. And, just our luck, three were boys. One of the boys was born much smaller than the others so he's our bottle baby (luckily, our cat doesn't mind adopting a kid from time to time)
> 
> Bucklings: 22
> Doelings: 28


The kids are so cute, congratulations. Adore the photo of the little one snuggled asleep in the warmth and soothing heartbeat sounds of the beautiful ginger cat.


----------



## MadHouse

Larkmeadoes said:


> Our Nigerian doe, Callie, had quadruplets. And, just our luck, three were boys. One of the boys was born much smaller than the others so he's our bottle baby (luckily, our cat doesn't mind adopting a kid from time to time)
> 
> Bucklings: 22
> Doelings: 28


Aaaww! That is so cute and funny, the tiny buckling with the cat!!
All of them are super cute! Which one is the girl?


----------



## OpieDoodle

Oh my goodness! The babies are adorable!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww..I love all of them Soooo cute!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations on the kids @goodenuff and @Larkmeadoes! They are all too cute! :inlove:


----------



## Larkmeadoes

MadHouse said:


> Aaaww! That is so cute and funny, the tiny buckling with the cat!!
> All of them are super cute! Which one is the girl?


The first picture of the white and creamy one is the girl.


----------



## Ashlynn

Paisley had twins on Jan 29th!















Bucklings: 23
Doelings: 29


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are BEAUTIFUL! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

Two paisley beauties!


----------



## Carmen in NC

Winter had a buckling today.. 













Bucklings 2
Doelings 1


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Winter! What a cutie!


----------



## Carmen in NC

Ashlynn said:


> Paisley had twins on Jan 29th!
> View attachment 196265
> View attachment 196267
> 
> Bucklings: 23
> Doelings: 29


they are SO CUTE...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Tally count
Bucklings 24
Doelings. 29


----------



## Carmen in NC

and finally Mr. Grimm made his official entrance to the homestead... we are done for now... I have 2 more girls that hopefully are expecting but i bred them later i thought 5 pregnant was too much for me..LOL







so last count is.. 
doelings 1
bucklings 3


----------



## GoofyGoat

Bucklings 25
Doelings 29

Wow, all the gorgeous kids to start off the year love it!


----------



## bekscott

Feel like it' safe to put these on now! I always worry about the babies! But here they are...Luna had 2 does this year and Georgia had 2 does and 1 buck who is a beast! All doing well after a bit of a rocky ride. 
bucklings 26
doelings 33


----------



## bekscott

Just thinking..I really need to give Mommas SOME credit. They've been wonderful with their helicopter mom! Luna (red and white), Georgia (before and after).


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on all these cuties @bekscott !
And the wonderful moms of course!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww such sweet sweet wee ones! Moms did a :goodjob:! :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

We finished kidding within a week! First timer, Caramel (2yo) delivered twins, unassisted; veteran mam, Clover, delivered (I helped) twin bucklings weighing 11 and 13 pounds each; Sue-Sue delivered a gorgeous single buckling (10lbs); Mischief delivered twins unassisted; Charm (2yo) delivered her second (her daddy bred her without permission, so she kidded at 1 yo too) set of twins with my help (this was a traumatic birth, but all survived, including me); and Elliott rounded out the week by delivering a whopping 15lb doeling, unassisted.

*Pictures were selected in birth order, but I think they loaded backwards.


Bringing the tally to:
Bucklings 32
Doelings 37


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

I should note, that my kids are in 4-H and 6 bucklings was what we needed so they had enough for the fair. God is GREAT! He gave us just what we needed, and threw in some beautiful does too!
Charm's delivery was very fast, and very wrong, but I managed. Her doeling was coming out hind feet first, and the buckling was coming out at the same time. I ended up having to push the girl back inside so I could pull the boy on through. Then the girl slid right out. From the first push to all done, it was maybe 30 minutes. The doeling was very weak for 2 days, but I gave .25cc BoSe upon delivery and another .25cc at 48 hours. I'm happy to say she is perfectly fine now!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Wow, you've had a busy time lately. (clap) Great job during the assisted birthing. Glad to hear the buckling births filled the need for them. Congratulations to all the does and yourself. Enjoyed the pictures, especially the first one of the "lamp worshipper" .


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

NigerianNewbie said:


> the "lamp worshipper"


That's Hazel, the 15 lb doeling.


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, I am so impressed! Between you, the does and all the kids, you all worked hard and efficiently and what a success! :clapping: The kids are very cute!!! :inlove::inlove::inlove:
Congratulations to all of you!:wow:
So happy for you and your kids!:dreams:
:truck: (That’s the truck going to the fair!)


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations, and great job on all those kids! Glad they (and the does!) are all safe and doing well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

APPLE DAPPLE had a Doeling today.









Bucklings 32
Doelings 38


----------



## Boers4ever

Awwww Moers she’s soooooo cute!!! What a precious little sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## dldolan

Sweet Ivy had a doe and a buckling Thursday night!
Total
Bucklings 33
Doelings 39


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on all the cuties @Moers kiko boars and @dldolan !
:inlove::inlove::inlove: Beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful twins Congrats!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Both of you got such beautiful kids from your beautiful does! :inlove:


----------



## Blessed Boer's

My first baby is a buck! Ain't he cute? 
I have 7 more does due in the next month.

Bucklings 34
Does 39


----------



## MadHouse

Blessed Boer's said:


> My first baby is a buck! Ain't he cute?
> I have 7 more does due in the next month.
> 
> Bucklings 34
> Does 39
> 
> View attachment 197301


Awww! Very cute!
Is this your first baby ever!?
Big congrats!!(cheers)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww hes a NICE HEALTHY BUCKLING! SO CUTE!!!:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Blessed Boer's

MadHouse said:


> Awww! Very cute!
> Is this your first baby ever!?
> Big congrats!!(cheers)


Yes! First baby ever! And it's way too cold here. But we are figuring it out and keeping him warm.


----------



## Aozora

My Nubian doe who was bred accidentally and kidded at only 1 year old threw absolutely stunning buck/doe twins. They have tons of great genes and they already stand "set up" for show. The outrageously moonspotted one is the doeling, Snakegg WS Andromeda, and she is staying here! The buckling has really cool dark moonspots that don't show up very well.

Bucks: 35
Does: 40


----------



## MadHouse

Gorgeous babies! :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are BEAUTIFUL! I really like their markings &moonspots! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay! Cute babies galore! :clappingdance)


----------



## Blessed Boer's

We had twin doelings this morning.

Bucks: 35
Does: 42


----------



## MellonFriend

They look like they are smiling! :inlove:


----------



## dldolan

Bucks: 35+1 = 36!
Does: 42

One huge dude from Lola. Had to help.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Blessed Boer's wow those are gorgeous...gorgeous red doelings:hubbahubba:

@dldolan ..his ears are soooo cute. Hes a nice big boy!


----------



## MadHouse

All gorgeous!!
ohlala:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

GreatDaneMommy said:


> Dolly (female)





GreatDaneMommy said:


> born January 23 at 930pm single baby.


Bucks 36
Does 43

Edit: This was the announcement from today added to 2020 tally. She is a flashy looking girl kid marked very pretty. Congratulations @GreatDaneMommy


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Our doe had one little doeling yesterday!!

1 Doeling


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Total kids so far!!
Bucklings: 4+36= 40
Doelings: 4+43= 47 








Doelings (2) 








Doeling 








Buckling 








Doeling 

(Attached some pics of our newest additions)


----------



## MadHouse

Very cute, Happy little bunch playing!:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

All really cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Squeaks had two doelings today.  It was a very stressful delivery for her (kids were both breach - head but no legs) but everybody is ok now.  I think they are polled too!

Bucklings: 40
Doelings: 49

Kid #1










Kid #2


----------



## MadHouse

They are both Precious!
I especially love the second one’s markings!


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> They are both Precious!
> I especially love the second one's markings!


Thank you! She looks a lot like her Dad!


----------



## Tanya

Go squeeks...


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww cuteness OVERLOAD! just want to Snuggle ALL OF THEM!:inlove::inlove::inlove::goatkiss:


----------



## JML Farms

Finally on the board! First triplets this year!
Bucklings 2
Doelings 1


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @JML Farms ! I want to come for a snuggle party!
:inlove:


----------



## Grey

2 doelings
1 buckling - he's living in the house with me currently. Also a badass. Lol
The little girls loved the sun today! Highlight to an otherwise rough day.

View media item 4231View media item 4227


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings 40 + 2 = 42 @JML Farms 
Doelings 49 + 1= 50

Bucklings 42+ 1=43. @Grey 
Doelings. 50 + 2 =52


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very cute Kids! All look so healthy & happy!


----------



## Totesmgoats

2 little bucks born Feb 20th! Our 4 y/o has named them Kristoff and Elsa (she has decided Elsa can also be a boy name haha)


----------



## MadHouse

Sooo cute, Kristoff and Elsa!
:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Be sure and add your #s per sex too

Bucklings 45 ( totesmgoats)
Doelings 52

Cute little guys!


----------



## toth boer goats

All cute.


----------



## Danica

2 doelings
2/25/2021
Saneen/ND
View attachment 199401
View attachment 199403


----------



## MadHouse

So sweet!

New tally:
Bucklings 45
Doelings 54


----------



## svgoats

We bought a 100% Boer doe bred to a 100% Boer buck (and paid through the nose). She was due in November. Here are the triplets born last Tuesday to our 100% Boer buck! Lol At least we got something from the old girl.
















Hershey, Reese's, and Snickers

Bucklings: 48
Doelings: 54


----------



## JML Farms

Add 10 more babies to this week (including this first ever set of quads)






and now my 2021 totals are

Doelings 8
Bucklings 5


----------



## MadHouse

All so sweet!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@JML Farms please add to our ongoing total
Bucklings. 53
Doelings. 62


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Another little buckling!!
Bucklings: 53 + 1 = 54
Doelings: 62 + 0 = 62


----------



## JML Farms

Sorry forgot to add to grand total

Bucklings 54 + 3 = 57
Doelings 62 + 7 = 69


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I already added yours..sorry I confused you.the totals to now!

Bucklings 54
Doelings. 62

Beautiful [email protected] GoatGirl#1


----------



## MadHouse

GoatGirl#1 said:


> Another little buckling!!
> Bucklings: 53 + 1 = 54
> Doelings: 62 + 0 = 62
> 
> View attachment 199857


What a cutie!


----------



## MellonFriend

Bella had a buckling and a doeling last night!
Doelings: 63
Bucklings: 55

Doeling
















Buckling:


----------



## Blessed Boer's

Well I'm sorry to level the count out more. I've had too many bucks lately. 
7 bucks and 2 does

Bucklings: 62
Doelings: 65


----------



## MadHouse

All so handsome @Blessed Boer's ! I love the solid black ones!:inlove:
Which ones are the two girls?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww look at all those BEAUTIFUL BABIES! :lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat::happygoat:


----------



## Blessed Boer's

MadHouse said:


> All so handsome @Blessed Boer's ! I love the solid black ones!:inlove:
> Which ones are the two girls?


First pic is the one on the right and third pic is one on left. They are all so perfect!


----------



## MadHouse

Blessed Boer's said:


> First pic is the one on the right and third pic is one on left. They are all so perfect!


Thanks! Yes, they all look perfect!


----------



## svgoats

We had triplets born about an hour before I got home. The largest (13lbs) was a still born. I haven't weighed the other 2, but they are just as big. Poor mom!

One doeling and one buckling (white tail).










Bucklings: 55
Doelings: 63


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @svgoats ! They have real neat markings!
Sorry to hear about the stillborn one.
How is the mom doing ?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love their markings! @svgoats Im so sorry for the loss of your buckling. I lost a buckling this year too. I hope Mom is well and the twins do well!


----------



## svgoats

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations @svgoats ! They have real neat markings!
> Sorry to hear about the stillborn one.
> How is the mom doing ?


She is doing okay.

I think my slow internet connection messed up the count. My bad!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Tally Count Correction..
Bucklings 63
Doelings. 66


----------



## Blessed Boer's

We had twins last night! Doeling has frosted ears 
Buckings: 64
Doelings: 67


----------



## MadHouse

Aaww! Soo CUTE! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So cute!:goatkiss:


----------



## toth boer goats

All are cute.


----------



## daisymay

a little behind on my counting. so far four does kidded. 12 healthy kids.
64 + 3=67
67+ 9+ =76
so yay for doelings!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@daisymay do we get pictures too??? Please???


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Sapphire had a single Buckling.

I have a few more due to kid on March 24th & April 28th.


----------



## Jubillee

Forgot to add mine here!
Shiloh - single doe
Peaches - triplet bucks
Lulu - single doe


Doelings 78
Bucklings 71


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Frida had triplet bucklings, so if you don't see me on here anymore it's because I walked into the sea.

Just kidding. They are real cute, at least.

Doelings 78
Bucklings 74


----------



## MadHouse

They are very cute! Walking into the sea can be a great experience!


----------



## Cold Creek Minis

wheel-bear-o said:


> Frida had triplet bucklings, so if you don't see me on here anymore it's because I walked into the sea.
> 
> Just kidding. They are real cute, at least.
> 
> Doelings 78
> Bucklings 74
> 
> View attachment 200585


Wow, such color differences. So cute!


----------



## Cold Creek Minis

I am just now getting here. My Annabelle had twins on March 3rd. Girl/boy. 
Doelings: 79
Bucklings: 75


----------



## svgoats

wheel-bear-o said:


> Frida had triplet bucklings, so if you don't see me on here anymore it's because I walked into the sea.
> 
> Just kidding. They are real cute, at least.
> 
> Doelings 78
> Bucklings 74
> 
> View attachment 200585


We are drowning in testosterone as well.


----------



## Hockeydudde

Our kidding is done for the year. We were blessed with 5 doelings and 1 buckling! 
Born 2/17 and 3/8.
Doelings: 84
Bucklings: 76


----------



## MadHouse

Hockeydudde said:


> Our kidding is done for the year. We were blessed with 5 doelings and 1 buckling!
> Born 2/17 and 3/8.
> Doelings: 84
> Bucklings: 76


Congratulations! That is a blessing! And so cute!


----------



## svgoats

I'm going to count her, since she's mine. 

Here's another January doeling to add to the pot. We're picking her up in 2 weeks, but I figured I'd count her to balance out the 4 bucklings I added earlier. Lol










Doelings: 85
Bucklings: 76


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful!:inlove:


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Hockeydudde said:


> Our kidding is done for the year. We were blessed with 5 doelings and 1 buckling!
> Born 2/17 and 3/8.
> Doelings: 84
> Bucklings: 76


Look at those adorable little faces!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1

svgoats said:


> I'm going to count her, since she's mine.
> 
> Here's another January doeling to add to the pot. We're picking her up in 2 weeks, but I figured I'd count her to balance out the 4 bucklings I added earlier. Lol
> 
> View attachment 200991
> 
> 
> Doelings: 85
> Bucklings: 76


She's beautiful, I love her coloring ️


----------



## farmerA

Doelings: 7
Bucklings: 1

With 3 more does to go.


----------



## MadHouse

New tally to include farmerA’s kids:
Doelings 85+7 =92
Bucklings 76+1=77


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:up: Thankyou @MadHouse

Please put your pictures on..And ADD your sexes so we can have a running total for the year! Thankyou! We love seeing the wee ones and watching the #s grow!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I got this little girl. Minerva and Ginny to go, So ....
Doelings 93
Bucklings 77


----------



## happybleats

2 bucks Karl and Clyde and 
1 doe (Buttercup).
one mom left 

Doelings: 94
Bucks: 79


----------



## GoofyGoat

happybleats said:


> 2 bucks Karl and Clyde and
> 1 doe (Buttercup).
> one mom left
> 
> Doelings: 94
> Bucks: 79


awww! They're adorable! Congratulations


----------



## goodenuff

Bella had boy-girl twins and Iris had twin boys.

Doelings: 95
Bucks: 82


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:hubbahubba: look AT ALL THAT CUTENESS! :goatkiss::goatkiss::goatkiss: Awesome!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Whoopsers, I almost forgot to add Prim's babies!
Another buck and doe to add.
Doelings: 96
Bucklings: 83


----------



## MadHouse

They are all so cute!


----------



## Hounddog23

2 bucklings and one little doeling from my nigerian dwarf.


----------



## MadHouse

Aww, little cuties!!!


----------



## MadHouse

New tally
96 + 1 (Hounddog23) = 97 doelings
83 + 2 (Hounddog23) = 84 bucklings


----------



## K.B.

June Female tri color 3/14/21
Laurie Male tan and white 3/2/21
View attachment 201625


----------



## K.B.

Last pic didn't go through


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @K.B. !!! Those are cuties!
The tri-coloured doeling especially!
Doelings 98
Bucklings 85


----------



## K.B.

Thanks


----------



## littleheathens

I do wish I could keep bumping the doeling number up!
Celeste had Eloise, Elefante, and Swirling Eddy; Cinnamon had Elvira and Elvis.

Doelings: 98 + 2 = 100!
Bucklings: 85 + 3 = 88


----------



## MadHouse

littleheathens said:


> I do wish I could keep bumping the doeling number up!
> Celeste had Eloise, Elefante, and Swirling Eddy; Cinnamon had Elvira and Elvis.
> 
> Doelings: 98 + 2 = 100!
> Bucklings: 85 + 3 = 88


Yay! Eloise and Elvira made the doelings reach 100!


----------



## Aozora

Unfortunately, I'm about to bump the buckling number by a lot... My Nubian doe just kidded little quadruplet bucklings! At least they're super cute.

Doelings: 100
Bucklings: 92

In order of appearance:


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! They ARE super cute!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Poor little red dude..hes the only one..lol they are beautiful! CONGRATS!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Coffee & Chickens added a total of 5 babies. Cocoa kidded 2 doelings & a buckling on 3/7/21, and Zeppy kidded a doeling & a buckling on Saturday 3/13/21. So that brings our total to

Doelings: 100+3 = 103
Bucklings: 92+2 = 94


----------



## goodenuff

Miss Pumpkin had boy-girl twins. They're cuties!

Doelings: 104
Bucklings: 95


----------



## goodenuff

Was looking through to see if I put Iris's twin boys here, but it looks like I didn't!

Doelings: 104
Bucklings: 97


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww soooo adorable!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Leda added 2 buckling's and a doe:









Mallow added a boy and a girl:









Hoxie added a boy and a girl:









Bucklings:101
Doelings:107


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! All very cute! I have never seen a polka dotted goat before!!! So cool!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my...look at those adorables kidds!


----------



## KJgoats

I hadn't posted yet but we had 1 buckling and 1 doeling mid February


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Pixie has triplets. All boy's.









Doelings:108
Bucklings:105


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats...TRIPLETS! :wow::wow::wow::goatkiss:


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations to healthy triplets in matching birthday suits!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Our doe had the FIRST set of twins we have ever had on our farm since we’ve been here!! Yay for us! One buck, one doe.
Doelings: 108 + 1 = 109
Bucklings: 105 + 1 = 106






















The white one is a doe, the brownish one is a buck


----------



## Kass

Tilly had buck/doe twins yesterday afternoon! It was her first time and she did great! The brown is the girl, black and white is the boy. 

Bucks- 107 
Does - 110


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @GoatGirl#1 and @Kass ! They are all so cute!


----------



## GoatGirl#1

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations @GoatGirl#1 and @Kass ! They are all so cute!


Thank u!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Kass said:


> Tilly had buck/doe twins yesterday afternoon! It was her first time and she did great! The brown is the girl, black and white is the boy.



Twins!...lol 
Sorry I had to


----------



## Moers kiko boars

CONGRATS! LOOK AT THOSE BEAUTIES!!!! 🥰 🥰 🥰     🥰 🥰 🥰 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

One lil buckling!! He’s one of our weak ones but he’s adorable ️ His momma’s not even a year old but he’s so blessed to have a mom like her. He’s been having trouble latching on, his momma would stand there waiting on him to stand up and nurse ️🥺
Bucklings: 107 + 1 = 108
Doelings: 110 + 0 = 110


----------



## Moers kiko boars

AWWWWWW 🥰💖🥰💖🥰💖


----------



## GoatGirl#1

And another doeling!!
Bucklings: 108 + 0 = 108
Doelings: 110 + 1 = 111






















She’s Adorbs 🥰


----------



## goodenuff

CC had a single doeling yesterday; I don't have any pics but she is adorable and has a big brown spot on her side.

Bucklings: 108
Doelings: 112


----------



## Feira426

My Mika had twin girls a couple of weeks ago! I couldn’t find this thread for some reason, so I’m only now adding them to the tally, lol.


















Bucklings: 108
Doelings: 114


----------



## MadHouse

All adorable!!!! Congratulations! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute.


----------



## weisacres

Casper had a single doeling😊









Bucklings: 108 + 0 = 108
Doelings: 114 + 1 = 115


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a cutie! 💖 😍 🥰 😍 🥰


----------



## Feira426

How sweet!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So sweet.


----------



## weisacres

Wendy had twins buck/doe









Bucklings: 108 + 1 = 109
Doelings: 115 + 1 = 116


----------



## MadHouse

So cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Arent they adorable! Soooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## Damfino

1 tri-color doeling - 8 lbs.
1 chestnut and white buckling - 8 lbs.
Born at around 3:00 this afternoon in textbook style!









Total count: 
Bucklings: 110
Doelings: 117


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awesome Twins! 🥰 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Damfino said:


> 1 tri-color doeling - 8 lbs.
> 1 chestnut and white buckling - 8 lbs.
> Born at around 3:00 this afternoon in textbook style!
> View attachment 207082
> 
> 
> Total count:
> Bucklings: 110
> Doelings: 117


Congratulations! So glad all went well!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow. Those are some good looking goats. Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Roan Pony delivered twin FUllblood Boer Doelings!








Bucklings 110
Doelings. 119


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Roan Pony delivered twin FUllblood Boer Doelings!
> View attachment 207204
> 
> Bucklings 110
> Doelings. 119


Awww!!! Congratulations! What beautiful picture!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> Roan Pony delivered twin FUllblood Boer Doelings!
> View attachment 207204
> 
> Bucklings 110
> Doelings. 119


What a perfect moment to capture. So sweet. And such cute babies. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Mama’s love. ❤


----------



## alwaystj9

Done for the year, the last one, a girl: Bucklings:110; Doelings: 120!


----------



## GoatGirl#1

1 Doeling! 

Bucklings: 110 + 0 = 110
Doelings: 120 + 1 = 121


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww how cute! Love those ears!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Lil Boogie

All of our babies that were born this year (untill this winter)

First up is my baby girl Sparrow. She had a little buckling on Jan/13/21 that we named Griffin. We sold him as a bottle baby and he went to a great home! His mama Sparrow is a Pygmy ND mix and his dad Gizmo is a ND.





  








Griffin




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 31, 2021












  








Griffin




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 31, 2021








Pepper a Lamancha/Nubian mix that we got from a friend. She was carrying when we got ber. (We sold her to a guy who has milk goats) she had a buck and a doe. The doe is April and the buck is Arthur. We will be selling the boy as a bittle baby. The girl is the mostly black one.


----------



## MadHouse

All very cute! 🥰


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Awe they are so cute


----------



## FizzyGoats

They’re all so adorable. ️


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Damfino

I'm not sure I'm counting correctly but I _think_ we were last at 110 bucklings and 121 doelings. 
Well, add two more girls to the list! 










Bucklings: 110
Doelings: 123

(If I got the count wrong, someone let me know and I'll fix it!)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How cute! 💞 💗


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## NigerianNewbie

@Patchouli this is the thread I referred to in the post for announcing your lovely kids.


----------



## goodenuff

We had our last ones for the year; twin bucklings out of a first timer. They are wild colors! The red one has a bunch of white spots that you can't see in the picture.

Bucklings: 112
Doelings: 123


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats on 2 Big boys!


----------



## Boers4ever

Well kidding season is over for me! The last doe kidded this morning. Twin girls! 
Bucklings: 114
Doelings: 128


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Cuties


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aww love all those dapples!!! 🥰 💗💞🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## alwaystj9

sweet babies!


----------



## Feira426

My Suki kidded last night! One buckling and one doeling.



















Bucklings: 115
Doelings: 129


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh how ADORABLE! They look very healthy! Good Job! 🥰


----------



## Tanya

Beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Danica

1 buckling ND/alpine and Oberhasli. 4/27/2021


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How Adorable! 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

Very cute!


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! @Danica , he is such a cutie!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

New, today - 5/24/21 (F2 Nigora buckling)


----------



## MadHouse

Awwww!!! 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend

So I think that brings the count to 
Bucklings: 117
Doelings: 129


----------



## Tanya

Go doelings


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

And, how many multiples?


----------



## Boers4ever

Tanya said:


> Go doelings


Yeah go little doelings! I mean I added 5 on myself so... yeah


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful wee one! So glad the doelings are ahead!


----------



## Kass

Twin bucklings born yesterday! Nd/ nubian cross. One got ND ears and one got Nubian.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## Damfino

I haven't been following this thread lately so I'm a little lost on the tally, but we had lovely twins born a little after midnight. The two-tone chamoise is a buck and the black and white spotted is a doe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings. 120
Doelings. 130

Please add yours to the total along with pictures! We love to see how many..and all the cuteness!🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Oh, LOOK at all these adorable babies!!!


----------



## Damfino

Chalk us up for two more doelings. Mocha delivered two babies around 8:30 last night. I haven't gotten the photos off my camera yet though. 

Bucklings: 120
Doelings: 132


----------



## singinggoatgirl

Dawn Singer’s Noelle had triplets last night. 1 doe 2 bucks


Bucklings: 122
Doelings: 133


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY, a big congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No pictures?!😩💔


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I haven’t added any of mine yet. 
Shamrock kidded 2 doelings in March. 
Francis kidded two doelings in May.
Flora kidded 1 doeling and 1 buckling in June.
Treasure had one buckling yesterday.
2 bucklings and 5 doelings. I have to warn you that Pumpkin Spice is beyond cute!

Bucklings: 124
Doelings: 138


----------



## Goatastic43

Buttercup kidded in January, but didn’t know this Tally was a thing then 

She had two bucklings Cecil and Kirby. 

Bucklings: 126

Doelings: 138


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What Beauties!💗💗💕💝💝💝💗


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Emrcornerranch said:


> I haven’t added any of mine yet.
> Shamrock kidded 2 doelings in March.
> Francis kidded two doelings in May.
> Flora kidded 1 doeling and 1 buckling in June.
> Treasure had one buckling yesterday.
> 2 bucklings and 5 doelings. I have to warn you that Pumpkin Spice is beyond cute!
> 
> Bucklings: 124
> Doelings: 138
> View attachment 213233
> View attachment 213234
> View attachment 213235
> View attachment 213236
> View attachment 213237


What???!??!?!?!?!? And you didn't message me!!!!??????? How dare you!!!! He is sooo adorable!!!!😍😍😍😍😍❤❤❤❤❤❤ I need him lol...


----------



## K.B.

Well hostages were released this morning 1 doeling 2 bucklings


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!!! Momma looks so happy!


----------



## K.B.

128 bucklings 
139 doelings 
Sorry I didn't tally it up


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats on your triplets! Mama looks good! Beautiful💗💝💓kids!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover

Juliet’s quads 
3 doelings 1 buckling


----------



## Moers kiko boars

129 Bucklings
142 Doelings

Beautiful Kidds!


----------



## MadHouse

Awww!! So cute!! Congratulations @Crazy Goat Lover and Juliet!!


----------



## daisymay

i forgot to put my new kids on this thread, they can be seen on the waiting thread though.
glory 3 bucklings, misty 1 doeling and 1 buckling, salt 2 doelings, danae: 1 buckling. one more doe due 5th of november. 
134 bucklings
145 doelings


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## K.B.

146 doelings 134 bucklings

This is Onyx a little doeling born Nov. 21 I forgot to add this on here!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh what a cutie! Love those Ears!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Tanya

Go Doelings. 2021 is almost over


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @K.B. ! 🥰


----------



## Ashlynn

Kissimmee had twin doelings today!
















148 doelings
134 bucklings


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Ashlynn said:


> Kissimmee had twin doelings today!
> View attachment 217682
> View attachment 217683
> 
> 
> 148 doelings
> 134 bucklings


Aww. They look like their mom. Congratulations! Looks like doelings are the winner for this year.


----------



## MadHouse

Ashlynn said:


> Kissimmee had twin doelings today!
> View attachment 217682
> View attachment 217683
> 
> 
> 148 doelings
> 134 bucklings


Aww! So precious!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Ashlynn said:


> Kissimmee had twin doelings today!
> View attachment 217682
> View attachment 217683
> 
> 
> 148 doelings
> 134 bucklings


They’re beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww so cute! You go Doelings! Yay!💝💕


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, how cute.


----------



## Tanya

Aw kissimee junior and kissimee junior junior. Congratulations... go doelings


----------



## Ashlynn

Cocoa had twin bucklings today









148 doelings
136 bucklings


----------



## MadHouse

Adorable!! Congratulations! 🥰


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations Coco


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww they are soooooo CUTE!💝💕💝💕


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! Two of each and all adorable 😁


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Ashlynn said:


> Cocoa had twin bucklings today
> View attachment 218593
> 
> 
> 148 doelings
> 136 bucklings


Just had to squeeze those bucklings in before the new year! They’re very cute though! Good mama!


----------



## Ashlynn

Emrcornerranch said:


> Just had to squeeze those bucklings in before the new year! They’re very cute though! Good mama!


Her 150 days was on New Years lol, maybe she figured to end this year’s kiddings sooner to save my sanity. I wouldn’t have taken the first kids of 2022 being bucklings as well as I am with the last kids of 2021 being bucklings.


----------



## Jubillee

I forgot to add my babies from last week! Mercy had twin buck/doe kids! Picks in my kidding thread!

149 doelings
135 bucklings


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Ashlynn

Jubillee said:


> I forgot to add my babies from last week! Mercy had twin buck/doe kids! Picks in my kidding thread!
> 
> 149 doelings
> 135 bucklings


Quick little edit, it would be 149 doeling, 137 bucklings based on the count before you and what you added.


----------



## Jessica84

5 boys 2 girls

151 doelings
142 bucklings


----------



## Ashlynn

Doelings win! Happy New Year!


----------

